

Ask HN: How to be nice to contractors that are terrible - hmottestad

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m wondering how you manage to stay nice and humble when faced with a contractor who makes terrible solutions?<p>In general I&#x27;m overly negative. Especially when the contractor is big, and when I feel I could make a 10x solution if I was just given the time?<p>Also I&#x27;m terribly negative to companies like IBM and Microsoft. Especially since my Outlook crashes multiple times a day (seg fault).<p>How do manage to continue to be a &quot;nice person&quot; in such situations?<p>EDIT: To be clear. These are software vendors&#x2F;contractors delivering off the shelf solutions and custom solutions that I feel would have given very low grades if delivered at college&#x2F;uni.
======
opless
Obvious answer: Tiny companies/Individual contractors (aka temporary
workers/consultants/etc) terminate their contracts immediately.

For larger companies you lawyer up and negotiate restitution as per the
contract with them.

Longer answer: You generally get contractors in when you are resource-poor but
have the budget for it. The obvious solution is take the development in-house.
In real life the answer apparently to get contractors in and deal with the
fallout later.

TLDR: Don't be a nice person, you're in business to get a defined goal
completed. "Being Nice" doesn't come into it. "Being Fair" is a different
matter though.

~~~
hmottestad
We pretty much have to work with them (our contractors/vendors), can't just
jump ship.

I want to be nice to them, even when I don't like what they are delivering.
Being nice should be for everyones good, to inspire them and to make them feel
better and to help me feel better.

And with regards to lawyering up, that's probably just going to make things
worse. Our contracts aren't good enough to withstand that kind of trashing,
and it's not going to help the projects I'm working on to get completed within
the time-frame anyway.

~~~
opless
As I was trying to get over, you need to be fair. Not nice.

You'll have to (probably?) step outside your comfort zone and be assertive so
your vendors deliver what you ask of them in a timely manner.

You're their customer, you're not there to help them feel better or inspire
them. If you're the one that signs off their timesheets/customer acceptance
reports/etc then you're the guy/gal that sets the expectation for them.

Be consistent with them and be firm about behaviour you don't like. Of course
reward occasionally but appropriately (ie outstanding work, etc). But at the
end of the day their reward is a paid invoice.

As for the lawyering up, sometimes you need to, often you don't ... lawyers
are there generally to avoid litigation (expensive/messy) not cause it.

------
JSeymourATL
> How do I manage to continue to be a "nice person" in such situations?

Civility is a most desirable management trait. So is effectively monitoring a
contractors process, progress, and results.

The contractor deserves to understand your expectations and receive prompt
clear feedback. Focus on the metrics/measures without getting too personal.

------
logn
Hold them to their specs, to their agreements, etc. If you see work done that
it sub-par, send out emails explaining your analysis and make sure your
manager is aware. Everything in writing helps.

Also take on the mindset that as an employee you're there to own the product.
The contractors are temporarily there to help but might not care at all about
quality or consequences.

You only need to be courteous and professional. You're the customer here, and
being upset and complaining if you didn't receive what you bought is expected.
You shouldn't be nice and kind to someone who's ripping you off, yet being
mean or rude is wrong and counterproductive (unless you're the one who
actually hired or is responsible for these contractors in which case it's a
judgment call).

------
Someone1234
> Especially since my Outlook crashes multiple times a day (seg fault).

Check your RAM, check your system for overheating, and check for addons (e.g.
COM+ based) that may be interacting with Outlook. Cannot reproduce the issue.

